# Should I buy a SLR Camera?



## go4saket (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello friends!

I am not a pro photographer nor do I intend to be one. I like clicking pictures, specially of family and stuff. I dont have much idea about photography stuff and at present have a Sony Cybershot DSC-P200.

Since some time I am very much interested in buying a decent SLR camera as a few friends told that pictures taken from a SLR are far more superior. As I am not much into photography stuff and as I have very limited knowladge about all this, should I or shouldnt I go for a SLR camera.

If pictures are much better and one doesnt need to be technically very strong to use a SLR, I dont mind buying one. So which one should I go for, Canon or Nikon and which model. As I am just a starter, I dont want to invert a fortune on it but on the otherhand dont want to buy any dying technology. I saw reviews of a few like Nikon D60, D40x & D40, but couldnt decide.

So please recommend me a good camera.

Thank you.


----------



## gopz (Jun 29, 2008)

For your requirements a SLR is not required at all. You wont find any difference in image quality. I suggest that you put your money elsewhere and just buy a Canon S5IS Which is more than enough for you.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 29, 2008)

I vote for Nikkon D40X

The pleasure for a DSLR is something mind blowing 

anyway Nikon D40X is a SemiPro its quite perfect for a starter


----------



## ashu_dps (Jun 29, 2008)

Get SLR only if u r ready to get urself technically in the camera, there will a negligible diffrence between a SLR's auto mode pic(Which u r gonna use until u r technically sound in photography) and a Good Point n Shoot camera.

So judge urself, if u plan to get deeper into photography then no need to start from basic camera and then advanvce to better camera as most ppl suggest, just go in for the best DSLR u can afford in ur budget. 

Rebel XT will be a very good choice not being too expensive. Some expert can shade more light on the choices.


----------

